# Did you Know?



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

hey Guys 

Post all of your brilliant and wonderful facts here 
BUT
make sure it not a CHUCK NORRIS BIOGRAPHY

Did you know : Jesus' wasnt actually born on the 25th of december but infact born sometime in the summer


----------



## vergilite (Aug 11, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> hey Guys
> 
> Post all of your brilliant and wonderful facts here
> BUT
> ...



yes i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




did you know a flee can pull so many times its own weight that it would be the equivalent of us pulling 270,000 double decker buses


----------



## antonkan (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you know that the first video game system was released in the 1970's?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flea*

Did you know that you can never get full, off drinking milk?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> vergilite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow so all that time i have wasted in my life drinking milk


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

A group of ferrets is called a business.


----------



## Santee (Aug 11, 2009)

That a pile of sticks is called a faggot.


----------



## jphriendly (Aug 11, 2009)

Venus is the only planet that rotates clockwise.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 11, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Did you know : Jesus' wasnt actually born on the 25th of december but infact born sometime in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would depend from above which pole you observed a planet.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> hey Guys
> 
> Post all of your brilliant and wonderful facts here
> BUT
> ...



Right, Jesus wasn't actually born on the 25th of December at all but.... you think its funny ?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 11, 2009)

Christians (Born Again not catholics) believed it was on October. Perhaps, it's the Jehova's Witnesses I heard from.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jesus is always funny

he was a comedian u no 

jk


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Christians (Born Again not catholics) believed it was on October. Perhaps, it's the Jehova's Witnesses I heard from.



No, not only the Jehovah's Witnesses but most bible books from any religious mentioned that it was on October include Catholic as well! Many churches wont mentioned it expect Jehovah's Witness, that's why.


----------



## overslept (Aug 11, 2009)

This has turned from a regular topic to a religious sermon


----------



## Davess (Aug 11, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> This has turned from a regular topic to a religious sermon



Amen.


----------



## emupaul (Aug 11, 2009)

a dork is a whale penis.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you know that there are two holes in a ladies vulva?  One is the actual vaginal canal which is used for intercourse, letting blood out (when a female is on her period) and for giving birth) and the other is called the urethra where a female passes urine out of.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Did you know that there are two holes in a ladies vulva?  One is the actual vaginal canal which is used for intercourse, letting blood out (when a female is on her period) and for giving birth) and the other is called the urethra where a female passes urine out of.



i think i just threw up a little in my mouth, no but really i was eating when i read this


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Did you know that there are two holes in a ladies vulva?  One is the actual vaginal canal which is used for intercourse, letting blood out (when a female is on her period) and for giving birth) and the other is called the urethra where a female passes urine out of.



No shit eh?

I always thought it passed through one hole.

What if you stick it up the wrong hole?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> What if you stick it up the wrong hole?



You'll know when you pull out, trust me.

Did you know that in Thunderball (the James Bond film), in one scene where his scuba mask gets knocked off during a fight and he picks up a blue mask, that they screwed up and in the next shot, his mask is a different color?

Did you know the chick from "For Your Eyes Only" was actually a man who had a sex change operation? This was before the movie of course.

I know a lot of useless Bond facts.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2009)

Funny or unusual facts huh?

Hmmm...

I've got one.  Did you know that no girl "accidentally" gets pregnant?  There's only a few days each month when females ovulate and they know when those days are.  So if your girlfriend "mysteriously" gets knocked up, you got played B.


----------



## overslept (Aug 11, 2009)

The main protagonist in Portal is a girl, and her name is Chell

Counter-Strike was originally a mod of Half-life

Team Fortress Classic (the prequel of TF2) had more realistic graphics instead of cartoony stuff.

If you own an ATI gfx card, you can get Half-Life 2eathmatch and Half-Life 2:Lost Coast for free off of steam. Google "Steam ATI offer" if you're interested.

Yeah, I'm a Valve fanboy


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

The creator of Sailor Moon intended the anime to be a hentai.

Sister Princess is only 1 of 4 dating sims ever made with no sexual elements in it.

Michael Jackson did some of the Sonic 3 songs but they didn't get released.

The shopkeeper in Sonic unleashed looks almost exactly like Morshu from the CD-I Zelda games.

Some J-pop singers smoke to relax themselves after extreme stress.

Only 2% of people who watch those Sonic Sez segments on tv when they were kids ever abides by every message he said when they get older.

Tails was intended to be a girl.

Sonic 3 and Knuckles was originally made to be a single game not two.

SMT's depiction of angels is much more accurate than most players think especially in looks.

God's real name is Yahweh

A pizza in Japan can cost you up to $35 US.

All Salmon in the Pacific Northwest carry a deadly parasite called P. Westmani so always cook Pacific caught salmon thoroughly.

The first place I visit while in Tokyo is always Harajuku.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> God's real name is Yahweh



Many Muslims would disagree. What's with all the religious *opinions* masquerading as 'facts' on this thread?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its actually very wierd seeing as most things to do with religion arnt facts. well in my eyes anyways  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S Im an Athiest


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> What if you stick it up the wrong hole?


Your penis is that small and thin eh?


----------



## jabmaster2 (Aug 11, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um he's is right that is the orignal Hebrew name for god. That's is a fact that name was used. Just because u don't believe in ur opinion something exist dosent mean it didn't have a name. Freaking Santa clause Dosent exist Yet he has a name. Facts are facts, opionions are a diferent matter.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 11, 2009)

I smell a religious flame war erupting.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 11, 2009)

QUICK. TO TEH SUB.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> um he's is right that is the orignal Hebrew name for god. That's is a fact that name was used. Just because u don't believe in ur opinion something exist dosent mean it didn't have a name. Freaking Santa clause Dosent exist Yet he has a name. Facts are facts, opionions are a diferent matter.



But saying that 'God's real name is Yahweh' *IS* an opinion - the opinion of the Jewish faith. If you wanted to present that particular piece of information as a fact you would have to say 'According to Judaism, God's real name is Yahweh' - that's certainly a fact.

PS I'm an atheist.

EDIT: Anyway, back to facts. Did you know household bleach kills the AIDS virus?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

jabmaster2 said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes but if  were to read what i said again then u may just notice that i said QUOTE most things UNQUOTE

and about the bleach thing you just may be a genuis this could save billions of lives


----------



## Depravo (Aug 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> and about the bleach thing you just may be a genuis this could save billions of lives



Bleach also kills people. The trick would be to remove every individual viron from a persons body *before* applying the bleach so as to avoid fatally poisoning the patient. This is the part that scientists are having trouble with.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another fact - Since 2006 our solar system has only had 8 planets.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Aug 11, 2009)

did you know when you put a mans private in a womens private... it's called sex?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> did you know when you put a mans private in a womens private... it's called sex?



Really iv always wondered what that was called

Did you know that there is a probability of 1 (for the lets say struggling peeople thats means 100% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that there is life on another planet


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you know this is GBAtemp?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 11, 2009)

I watched this during Literature class today...it got me thinking.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I watched this during Literature class today...it got me thinking.


Never knew that, it's quite the interesting fact.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Did you know that you can never get full, off drinking milk?
> 
> Milk....
> 
> ...



it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





........................................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-ness


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I watched this during Literature class today...it got me thinking.


That just blew my mind!!!! I lol'd at the amount of piracy number and I want that fiber optic cable. Oh man to have a world where that was the standard would be awesome.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 11, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I watched this during Literature class today...it got me thinking.



wow that video is actually amazing 

anyways 
did you know that you are reading this post


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 11, 2009)

I know it's over but "God's real name is Yahweh" changed to "Yahweh is the Hebrew name for the god of Christians and Jewish" would better make a "fact".

I mean, define "real name." Gods are just called differently in different languages. One name isn't any more real than another.

e.g. "Superman" and "Clark Kent" both denote the same person, so both are equally real. It doesn't matter if the name is made up or if it's just a codename.

"God created the universe" isn't a fact, "It is written in the bible that God created the universe" is.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you know that... 


Ostriches don't stick their head in the sand (except when looking for food)
Elephants aren't afraid of mice
Lemmings don't jump off cliffs

Also, the most common cause of death in Africa (after diseases) are hippos. 
The second most common cause are ostriches. 

Cobras and lions are harmless fluffy bunnies compared to these two mother f*****s. 

(On the whole, kangaroos kill more people than lions every year. Man, lions are pantsies.)


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 12, 2009)

The highest number of Liver Cancer occurrences happen in Southeast Asia, the cause is a liver fluke that lives in fresh water fish and if you don't cook fish properly in that region, you will most likely ingest a cyst that will cause you to have the liver fluke.

Blood Soup is still banned in Thailand due to the avian flu however there are some shady dealers who sell it.

Killing live birds on the street is banned in Thailand and Vietnam for the same reason.

There are isolated cases of drug resistant H1N1.


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 12, 2009)

much of the paper currency in the US has traces of cocaine on it.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 14, 2009)

Did you know that your favorite Aluminum foil is made from a rock? processed and made it thinner to be turned into a sheet of paper.

Man, we need to save aluminum foils because it's part of the earth


----------



## Maktub (Aug 14, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> I know it's over but "God's real name is Yahweh" changed to "Yahweh is the Hebrew name for the god of Christians and Jewish" would better make a "fact".
> 
> I mean, define "real name." Gods are just called differently in different languages. One name isn't any more real than another.
> 
> ...


In fact, a much clearer example is how we call the exact same God from the exact same point of view (Catholic, Protestant, whatever) in different ways.

Bog, Gott, God, Dios, Deus... Makes one wonder.


Bauxite is not a "rock" as such, it's a mineral and it comes from the Earth just like everything does. Iron comes from pig iron, steel comes from coal and iron, plastic comes from petrol which comes from dead animals&plants, everything comes from hydrogen, hydrogen comes from the universe. Man, we've got to take care of everything, we ARE the universe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did you know that my willie is around 17cm long? (measured using the method in wikipedia).


----------



## Talaria (Aug 14, 2009)

Little Known Fact,

Walt Disney, our beloved childrens cartoon creator, in one of his Animal Documentaries on lemmings got his crew to force/herd lemmings off a cliff to try and prove/document that lemmings do jump off cliffs. Unfortunately it is a myth and lemmings don't actually jump off cliffs. Although in one breed of lemmings, if their nest population grows too big are known to migrate meaning possibly swimming (they can swim) across water to make a new home. This is possibly where the myth derived from.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you know most of the best movies out there didn't even use CGI technology back then =)


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread has died its a shame 

did you know that 66% of percentages are a lie


----------



## Depravo (Aug 21, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> This thread has died its a shame
> 
> did you know that 66% of percentages are a lie


I think you'll find that the actual quote is - 

"88.2% of Statistics are made up on the spot" - Vic Reeves


----------



## admotonic (Aug 22, 2009)

did you know a camels penis is called a dude. So when you call some one a 'dude' your actually insulting them.


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 25, 2009)

did u know that if u fart in space it explodes?


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2009)

Jonkswa said:
			
		

> did u know that if u fart in space it explodes?


Explain, elaborate, go on, proceed, don't leave it at that, because, *wat*.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 25, 2009)

Spoiler



* A rat can last longer without water than a camel.
* Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks or it will digest itself.
* The dot over the letter "i" is called a tittle.
* A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and down continuously from the bottom of the glass to the top.
* A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate. I know some people like that!
* A duck's quack doesn't echo. No one knows why.
* On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily! That explains it!
* Donald Duck comics were banned from Finland because he doesn't wear pants.
* Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of wood.
* The number of possible ways of playing the first four moves per side in a game of chess is 318,979,564,000.
* There are no words in the dictionary that rhyme with orange, purple and silver.
* The name Wendy was made up for the book "Peter Pan." There was never a recorded Wendy before.
* The very first bomb dropped by the Allies on Berlin in World War II killed the only elephant in the Berlin Zoo. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death.
* Bruce Lee was so fast that they actually had to s-l-o-w film down so you could see his moves.
* The first CD pressed in the US was Bruce Springsteen's "Born in the USA."
* The original name for butterfly was flutterby.
* The phrase "rule of thumb" is derived from an old English law which stated that you couldn't beat your wife with anything wider than your thumb.
* The first product Motorola started to develop was a record player for automobiles. At that time, the most known player on the market was the Victrola, so they called themselves Motorola.
* Roses may be red, but violets are indeed violet.
* By raising your legs slowly and laying on your back, you cannot sink into quicksand.
* Celery has negative calories. It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with.
* Charlie Chaplin once won third prize in a Charlie Chaplin look-alike contest.
* Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying.
* Sherlock Holmes NEVER said "Elementary, my dear Watson."
* An old law in Bellingham, Washington, made it illegal for a woman to take more than 3 steps backwards while dancing.
* The glue on Israeli postage is certified kosher.
* The Guinness Book of Records holds the record for being the book most often stolen from Public Libraries.
* Astronauts are not allowed to eat beans before they go into space because passing wind in a spacesuit damages them. Not to mention the other drawback.
* Bats always turn left when exiting a cave.


found on some site


----------



## Defiance (Aug 25, 2009)

You know that one guy who made the Daft Hands video?  His mom used to be my French teacher in 8th grade.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> You know that one guy who made the Daft Hands video?  His mom used to be my French teacher in 8th grade.


Did you know, there are so many ways to turn that sentence towards sex, it's not even funny.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 26, 2009)

EDIT:  Eh, never mind.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you know, that dolphin's are the only other animal who feel sexual pleasure?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you know lightning doesn't travel from sky to ground, nor ground to sky, but from mid air to up and down?

Did you know there are 5 athiests to evey 1 christian on this earth?


Spoiler



This sucks but it also makes me feel special to know that I need no hard facts if my heart tells me that I am right for once.



did you know that you are more likely to be killed by a falling coconut than lightning


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 26, 2009)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> Did you know, that dolphin's are the only other animal who feel sexual pleasure?


I want to challenge that statement. Link me to the information. How do you know monkeys can't?


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Did you know lightning doesn't travel from sky to ground, nor ground to sky, but from mid air to up and down?
> 
> Did you know there are 5 athiests to evey 1 christian on this earth?
> 
> ...



I find it highly doubt-able that there are 5 athiests for every 1 christian. Though i wish it were true.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2009)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't, I wish it broke even


----------



## ACK06 (Aug 27, 2009)

Boten Anna is about an IRC bot.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 27, 2009)

ACK06 said:
			
		

> Boten Anna is about an IRC bot.


In holland it was subtitled on TV


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 28, 2009)

Did you know you;re more likely to be kille by nuts or fishing than you are from escatsy


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jessica Biel is the most dangerous celebrity to search for on the net.  90% of searches have links leading to virus/malware sites.


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 28, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Did you know you;re more likely to be kille by nuts or fishing than you are from escatsy


I disagree, since it can make you feel very thristy, and energetic. After a bit of dancing you will drink liters and liters and liters of water, which can easily kill you. Quite a few athliets die every year from drinking too much water.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2009)

A peanut is neither a pea, nor a nut, but a 'legume'.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you know,that Roxas in KH,is played by Jesse Mckartney..?and that Xion in KH 358/2 days is played by Alyson Stoner(from Disney Channel)..?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 2, 2009)

In Florida the legal age is 16 for sex to not be considered rape. Ghost Hunter's the show is fake. Chain letters are also fake.


----------



## WiiThoko (Oct 2, 2009)

Haseo said:
			
		

> Did you know,that Roxas in KH,is played by Jesse Mckartney..?and that Xion in KH 358/2 days is played by Alyson Stoner(from Disney Channel)..?


Yeah, when I found out I was like:
WTF?!
Then again, it is a Disney game...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 2, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The creator of Sailor Moon intended the anime to be a hentai.
> 
> Tails was intended to be a girl.



damn, i knew it, no wonder just plain googling for sonic pictures with filters off gave me some unspeakable results  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All i wanted are some wallpaper to replaced my old sailormoon poster


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you know that Walt Disney made a huge amount of symbolism in early Disney Movies? For example, if you pause on a certain part of Lion King, it will pop out with the words "SEX" in the sand. Snow White is also a clear symbolism to Eve (Snow White) taking an apple (fruit from the Garden of Eden) because of a serpent (Witch) then falling asleep (God's Punishment).

-The Da Vinci Code by Dan Brown 2003


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 4, 2009)

did you know that cartman in southpark is a nintendo fanatic?
that the front singer of tokio hotel isn't a girl xd?
that because of their build pigs aren't able to look to the sky?
that it is impossible to lick your elbow?


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 4, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> that it is impossible to lick your elbow?



Wrong, I have seen my friend do it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> because of their build pigs aren't able to look to the sky


That's not true.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, what if you put a pig in a recliner?


Did you know that this was my 50th counted post?
Did you know I'm now an Advanced Member?
Did you know I have another green ribbon?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do he do?
either is he a flexible one or has a long tongue?


----------

